# Easter Hill Country Tour; 2015



## Rombalds (Sep 23, 2008)

Three days of fully-supported riding in the gorgeous Texas Hill Country from only $45 over the Easter weekend (3rd – 5th April, 2015). Based in Kerrville with distances from 20 – 100 miles. Hosted by Bike Austin. Registration now LIVE. Go to 2015 Easter Hill Country Tour for Tour full details, registration and contact info. Also if you book at the recommended YO Ranch Hotel, be sure to mention the event (phone) or use the coupon code EASTRBIK15 (internet) for preferred rates.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

This looks like fun, thanks for the heads up. I'm in!!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm going. I'll try to talk my brother and his riding buddies into it. They're in Austin.


----------

